# Does everyone's Look bike have toe overlap with front wheel?



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

While building mine, I kept noticing the front wheel is terribly close to the DT. After getting the cranks on, I clipped my size 42 sidis on and what do you know... about 3/8" overlap.
I don't have the fork in backwards do I? ;-)

This is a 585, 53cm


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I've had 3 Looks. Never had a problem. I wear a size 44 fwiw.


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

ditto, except im a 45...

No probs


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Might it be these giant 170mm crank arms I'm running? ;-)

I just put the shoe on the bike again to check. At a certain angle, toe up, they'll just clear. If toe a little down, as in heel up, they hit about 1/4 to 3/8".


----------



## RocketDog (Apr 9, 2005)

*Smaller bikes=Overlap*

Shorter your toptube, the closer the bottom bracket is to the front wheel, generally. The slacker seat tube angle many Looks have exaggerates this effect.

My Look:
53cm (53.8 toptube)
172.5 cranks
43 sidis
toe overlap... yep.

It doesn't bother me. Just have to be careful while turning at low speed. It takes me a while to adjust when I hop on my mountain bike or cross bike. I keep forgetting that I can turn sharply and pedal at the same time. Really, toe overlap not that uncommon and nothing to worry about on a road bike.


----------



## frenchmb (Dec 22, 2004)

Have two Looks both 53's and have the toe overlap.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

My 53cm 481 had it bad with my size 42 shoes. The size M 585 has a slight overlap. Never caused an issue as I never turn the bars that much on a road bike while riding it.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm not worried, just surprised.
I kinda thought only track bikes these days have overlap. Guess that's not the case.


----------

